# Algae coverd driftwood looks like moss



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks very nice, and if it not extend and stay only on driftwood that's ok.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

maracyn the cyano bacteria - I did 6 months ago before my plants established and its not come back.


----------

